# Well allriiiiight......:) ThE HoUsE :)



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey it looks like I have been given the clear to close on my new house! I am excited, (but wary of being so..) but overall glad to be able to finally put one foot in front of me and start my journey.

I will have no bed, dont know if the refrigerator I am getting from a friends storage facility will work or not, no internet/satellite t.v. 

But it appears as if I will be closing either Friday or next week.
I just cant imagine it. 
Its been such a bumpy stress ridden back and forth yes/no on a daily basis that my chest truly hurt at times, and Ive developed an eye twitch.
From finding out it was a foreclosure owned by BankofAmerica, after having two of those foreclosures bought out from under me, to searching more than forty houses which were either dumps needing major repairs to being nice houses that were short sales or had some lien on them...
To finally winning the bid on this one, and dealing with BofA and their listing agent, whom replied to any communication a week after it was initially made...
To getting an inspection and finding out the furnace didnt work, paying a friend to check it out, and it ended up being fine...
To going over there to paint a little, and do some things before the appraisal to find a major leak in the upstairs utility room that destroyed the downstairs kitchen...
To "hoping" BofA would fix it at their cost, and waiting weeks for that answer

It took a loooooong stressful time at that, just trying to have some sort of answer as to whether I would get to buy it or not, even got to the point of looking at other houses after giving up on it..

But, FINALLY, finally,, finallllyyyyy.........

What?? whats that??? is,,, is that a.. a curling of my lip upward?? what?? whats this strange,, longbegone feeling??

DOH!!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

ahhhh Shoo! YAAAAAAYY!!! I'm going to have to take a road trip to Texas now to bring you a hot, homecooked casserole to welcome you to your new house. Here's hoping things start looking up for you from now on!


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Apple!!
I'm beside myself for sure!

Hey Casserole? Bring it on!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Thanks Apple!!
> I'm beside myself for sure!
> 
> Hey Casserole? Bring it on!


Casseroles rule! It's your whole meal all squished into one dish. Who doesn't love a casserole


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

Congratulations! I myself am stuck in the same house as my exh, I can't wait until the house is sold and I can move on and begin to heal.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Interesting. I'm still married and living separately from my husband! Best thing I ever did was get myself and my kids out of the house we shared. I think I would've been found hanging from my neck on a rope in the attic if I'd stayed in the same house with him.

I congratulate you on your new house. If you have to sleep on an air mattress and have only your computer for entertainment you are far better off. A year later I still consider my apartment my sanctuary and love having it. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Congratulations Shoo!!! Hopefully everything else will come together in the new place without too many snags. Having your own residence should bring you more closure and peace of mind regarding the divorce.



Shooboomafoo said:


> ..... my chest truly hurt at times, and Ive developed an eye twitch.


Been there, done that ...... and then some!

Glad to hear that I am not the only person who developed an eye twitch from all the divorce and post stress. Don’t be surprised if it doesn’t go away immediately either. My eye twitched for a short time even after the stress began to alleviate. It was so dang annoying!


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Great news on the house Shoo. So good to hear good news on TAM.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

gratz man, enjoy the housewarming! As to no bed, sketchyfridge... I honestly love that kind of unknown great adventure stuff - it always makes for good memories (even if it is an unpleasing experience!)


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks so much you guys! Even my realtor is calling this experience a lesson in craziness. Im supposed to be signing papers today, I should get my keys on Halloween!


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Shoo:
Congrats! You made it through a long hard period, kick back and enjoy this success. It will be one of many in your new life that will be what you make of it.

You deserve this relief and release. Cut the cords of bondage and continue the path of freedom.

How wonderful, your own HOME.


----------

